#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Best R.S.Agraval Aptitude book

## Sushant Mishra

Hi Fadoos,

I am Giving you the best _R.S.Agraval Aptitude book_ which is very useful to all the students of engineering,
I hope you like it.

*Don,t forget to click on like button,I wa**nt to see how many fadoos are there who like it.*





  Similar Threads: Download r s agrawal quantative aptitude and verbal reasoning book free R S Agrawal Aptitude book aptitude test book... 8051,arm projects,c programming interview questions,rs agarwal aptitude book r s agraval verble reasoning

----------


## living dead body

good work junior agarwaal ,sushant are you giving coaching for atitude preparation for any studentsa,if so in which institute you are teaching :(handshake):

----------


## wikasw18

Hey fadoos... 
better to have this one too...
here i'm uploading pdf version of VERBAL  REASONING BY RS AGARWAL....

----------


## chandrasekhar0435

please post more problems...

----------


## anbu m

post more problems

----------


## meghacet

good job mr.mishra

----------


## duke4029

thnxxxxxxxxx u so much  :):

----------


## Crystal

thanks  :):  keep up the good work  :):

----------


## vignesh.g

thanks a lot.its a nice job and keep up

----------


## shreya kumari

gud 1...............................

----------


## Mani Kant sah

thanx sushant .... but i think one topic is missing =18th-problems on train...good work.

----------


## bbkshitij

thanks a lot....

----------


## suryakolla

Good, Every thing covered except chapter-18 Problems on trains.

----------


## moin123456

thanx for ur books

----------


## chourasia

thanks a lot for you friends for providing such type of useful study material.

----------


## Abhinav Chakravarty

Thank u sooooo much

----------


## rohiticeas2011

nicely done .....thanks alot

----------


## Vitul singla

Thanks a lot for this.  :(happy):  :(handshake):

----------


## nivethajambulingam

how to.download this r.s agarwal apti book pdf???

----------


## Durgesh Maneshwar

You have NOT uploaded 18th chapter

----------


## PRAVESH RAO

send me r. s. agraval aptitude book link

----------


## sahanan

nice book thanks

----------


## vk40471

thanks for sharing this

----------


## naren141995

what is this i cant download it , it automatically go to log in page, but after login, this forum page opens where to download,

----------


## youbest2

* THANK YOU*

----------


## Sushant Mishra

I guess its the quickest reply i m giving as i m an engineer so bear with me .....just after log in u can search my name for this post or simply search the heading of this post ...u can download once u are signed in ....i think u already got it...but anyway ...engineers are not having much of a work these days....hahaaha lol i m kidding ...pursue the job of u r dreams..but if u r an engineer whatever u r getting is the dream job .... :):  :(rofl):

----------


## Shubham Nipane

Where is the file????

----------

